
Stripe BYOT (Bring Your Own Team) - laurencei
https://stripe.com/blog?=byot
======
im_down_w_otp
This is pretty excellent. I'm sure there will be turbulence, but this at least
makes explicit what many of us try to do anyway when we move through our
careers... bring the best people we've worked with, with us. But that often
requires all kinds of implicit backroom dealings and influence peddling. This
makes it nice and transparent and to the point.

Very cool experiment. Really excited to hear how this goes some day. I hope
the good folks at Stripe will post occasional updates about how this takes
shape over time. Could be really transformative.

------
tyingq
If they are successful with this, and it becomes popular, it opens up a pretty
big risk for other companies that stand to lose an entire intact team.

Potentially puts some leverage back into the employee base.

------
mathattack
Interesting. Seems like a cheaper alternative to acquihiring. :-)

Long term I'd love to see stats on this. My intuition is you'd wind up more
successful, similar to how referrals make better employees. There does seem
like some risk though - the team will likely succeed or fail as a group.

------
carsongross
Very interesting and clever move.

Over my career, I've worked with quite few teams where the team was the only
thing keeping everyone at a given company. The chance to move everyone would
have, potentially, gotten some very good teams to go.

------
throwaway_xx9
> Working together, ... a network effect ... Startup investors know this

Half right ... investors know that staffing the whole startup with founders is
cheaper than hiring employees.

------
n42
This is the first time I've seen something like this, but my hunch is that
Stripe is not the first to do it. Has anyone here done something like this?
I'm interested in how well this works. I could see how it would be difficult
for the team to integrate well into the company.

~~~
bpicolo
Like another commenter mentioned, it's not entirely dissimilar from small
acquihires. I think it's a smart idea.

------
Viper007Bond
Posted about an hour previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11567135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11567135)

More comments there.

~~~
ktamura
It beats me as to why HN hasn't implemented duplicate detection.

~~~
DanBC
I think HN's dupe detection is a work in progress. I think it's currently a
bit weaker, which allows good stories to get a chance when reposted.

Here's a post about it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645)

~~~
azernik
Specifically - this link is to "/blog?=byot", while the earlier one is to the
much prettier URL "/blog/bring-your-own-team"

~~~
rhizome
Why Stripe would implement their URL structure that way is a question that I
have.

~~~
azernik
My first guess would be backwards compatibility - the "?=" is easier to
implement with old tooling, so maybe they changed their URL scheme at some
point. But in that case they should have done one/both of:

1) Only generate the ugly old-style URLs for the old posts.

2) Make the old-style URLs into redirects to the new ones, rather than
duplicates. This way must be hell on the search engines.

------
azernik
One interesting difference from acquihire here is that existing teams can be
poached as a unit from other tech companies.

~~~
rhizome
As long as they all can get days off to interview.

